# Courtesy light cover fell off...



## bassist3453 (Apr 9, 2008)

The courtesy light on the driver's side door panel flew off when I closed my door this morning. From what I can tell it looks like it's just glued on? I don't know. Of the three I test drove before I bought mine, one was missing one of the covers. Anyway, is it supposed to be just glued on? Because if it is I'll whip out the crazy glue when I get home today.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

If it isn't screwed on it's probably snapped on. Maybe one of the male ends broke? I wouldn't glue it on, you'll have a problem getting the cover off if ever you need to replace the bulb in the future. It's a warranted part, why not have the dealer make it right?


----------



## trandro (Mar 10, 2008)

yeah they are glued on there. My drivers side courtesy light has poped off a few times also.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

If they are glued on, how do you remove the cover to replace a bulb without damaging the lens cover?

If you want to glue it on, I would suggest using clear silicon caulk like what is used to adhere counter tops. It won't be permanent like glue will be so if you have to remove it in the future you can break the bead. 

Maybe that is what is used to "glue" the lens on?


----------



## bassist3453 (Apr 9, 2008)

i dont know, it looked like glue when i inspected it, just looked like superglue. unless the last owner fudged it up for me, then thats how it came from the factory.


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

Its glued. To replace the bulb, you use two flathead screwdrivers to push in on the tabs on either side of the light and the little metal assembly on the light housing pops out of the back of the light to replace the bulb.


----------

